# production numbers help



## jackwchristy (Sep 4, 2008)

I currently have a 1968 gto convertible, 400 HO, solar red, white top, his-hers automatic. I realize that 461 convertible HO's were built, this car also has several power options that probably make it quite rare, if someone could break it down further, as far as productions numbers are concerned, it would be very interesting. All options, including the HO engine are documented by PHS. (the engine is the orginal one)

Options are:

Air conditioning
Power windows
Power Seats
am-fm radio
Power rear antenna
Cruise control
Power Steering
Power Brakes
HO Engine
Power Top
Dual snorkel air cleaner

Thanks for your help.


----------

